# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa y embalse de Qatinah, Siria

## perdiguera

Otra presa que vimos en Siria fué la de Qatinah, en el río Orontes y junto a la ciudad de Hama.
La presa no tiene mucha altura y está situada junto a una industria de fertilizantes y un fábrica de azufre.
Aquí me metí por encima del talud aguas arriba de la presa, mientras el guía y el chófer, junto a mi santa se tomaban un café en un bar cercano y el guardia fué convenientemente invitado.
Pude por fín hacer unas fotos de cerca y por dentro.
Hasta que llegó uno hablando árabe y el guía me dijo en árabe que debíamos irnos de allí y que por favor desde entonces le hablase en árabe, ya que le había explicado al que llegó que yo era de la universidad de Damasco y estaba estudiando el comportamiento de las presas.
Bueno ahí van una serie de fotos.



















Lo que más me impactó fué el color turquesa de las aguas, supongo que por los vertidos de la empresa de fertilizantes.
Y con esta serie se acaban las presas, sólo me queda la laguna que ya os la pondré el lunes.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera :Smile: 

Y luego nos quejamos de la seguridad de nuestros embalses :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas imágenes de otra más de las que nos has permitido visitarla a todos nosotros. Muchas gracias y un saludo. :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas imagenes, gracias, Perdiguera.

----------


## Luján

Jo, Perdiguera, es que metes en cada lío a los pobres guías....  :Wink: 

Menos mal que le dió por decir eso, que si no aún estás en lo que tengan allí que se parezca a una cárcel.

----------


## FEDE

Estupendas fotos Perdiguera, gracias por mostrarnoslas  :Wink:  y por lo que leo te has jugado el pellejo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que no entiendo, con la seguridad que hay en esos países, porqué no se puede hacer fotos de una simple presa.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos, hola Perdiguera.
¿Qué hablas árabe? :EEK!: 
Me sorprendes amigo...

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola a todos, hola Perdiguera.
> ¿Qué hablas árabe?
> Me sorprendes amigo...
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


La, la (no, no en árabe)  ni para salir del paso.
Comencé a balbucear cosas ininteligibles.

----------

